# Small Skype Support Group 2013



## beyouself

Hey Guys. 
I really like what trulyblessed did by starting a support group.. I think that group has gotten too big and well since I have SAS, I was like "I want a smaller group to vent about how ****ed up life can be sometimes.. 

I am about to start the on the 26th of August and I am scared that I if I don't have friends, I won't be able to make it through the year.. 

My skype is for of us self-made hermits..: hermits 101..
I thought maybe we could meet up every weekend or something..


"In everyone's life, at some time, our inner fire goes out. It is then burst into flame by an encounter with another human being. We should all be thankful for those people who rekindle the inner spirit."
Albert Schweitzer

I hope this works or something.. because everything else hasn't


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Oooh sounds kewl :3 Can't wait for it to start D


----------



## beyouself

*Awesome!*



LilyDelia said:


> Oooh sounds kewl :3 Can't wait for it to start D


I am glad you want to join!
My skype name is: Hermits101 if you want to add me  
I won't do a group meeting until we have like 25 people or something.. 
so I keep you posted!


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

im in, though i dont have a skype set up yet ha


----------



## beyouself

*Get on it if you dare *



IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> im in, though i dont have a skype set up yet ha


Hey well then, when you *can * set up an account and add me.. 
Skype name: hermits101


----------



## beyouself

So far I have three people who have added me to their skype... I am so glad but I need like seventeen more people to join  
So this is how it going to work.. 
I was thinking that on Saturday night and Sunday Night, I have one session each day.. 
10 people on one day and another 10 people the next day.. I was thinking we could skype for two hours or less and support each other with all our issues and frustations.. 

I hoping to start this next weekend so just add me to your skype account.. 
When I have all twenty people, we can decide what day works better for you


----------



## beyouself

Tommorow or Sunday is our first skype chat.. Please let me know what day you can do it?
I really want to know by tonight or tomorrow afternoon at the latest..


----------



## Tu Cielo

Hey, I'll add you on Skype. Sounds like a fun idea =] Tomorrow would work best for me.

Here's my username: Jadex20


----------



## fellow

I'll join! My skype name is jaythepunk141, I can't figure out how to add people on my skype app, so if you could add me that'd be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Autumn26

Hi  This sounds cool, I'd like to join. My username is Autumn.26


----------



## asphodel

My weekends are usually free. I'll request you on Skype with a notice... I don't post mine publicly.


----------



## Crisigv

I'd love to do something like this, but I don't think i'm ready to talk to people face to face


----------



## Derailing

Please include me! My skype username is "danrodcon" I believe and I'm free on Saturday night or Sunday night


----------



## beyouself

Crisigv said:


> I'd love to do something like this, but I don't think i'm ready to talk to people face to face


For the people who not comfortable with that, you could just type and not do the whole video part.. I get it.. I understand that not everyone would not want to do that, I'm even having doubts


----------



## beyouself

beyouself said:


> For the people who not comfortable with that, you could just type and not do the whole video part.. I get it.. I understand that not everyone would want to do that, I'm even having doubts


We could do black screen for the first time and just to get to know each other


----------



## StayTrueToYou

I'd love to do something like this...I could talk to people face to face and practice my eye contact and conversational skills, all without having to be really scared leaving the house and being in front of people. Count me in, just know that I've never used Skype before so that could be a bit of a problem.

What time are you thinking of doing it?


----------



## beyouself

StayTrueToYou said:


> I'd love to do something like this...I could talk to people face to face and practice my eye contact and conversational skills, all without having to be really scared leaving the house and being in front of people. Count me in, just know that I've never used Skype before so that could be a bit of a problem.
> 
> What time are you thinking of doing it?


I am thinking around 9pm on Saturday or Sunday. Is that okay with you and skype is really easy after you get used it so just set up your account and let me know what your skype name is and I add you


----------



## Crisigv

I made a Skype account, so I will try this out. My username is *******. I can do it on Sunday only though. I will probably be the one talking the least.


----------



## beyouself

Crisigv said:


> I made a Skype account, so I will try this out. My username is Crisigv. I can do it on Sunday only though. I will probably be the one talking the least.


I added you to my skype account  I see you Sunday!


----------



## Crisigv

beyouself said:


> I added you to my skype account  I see you Sunday!


Yayy! I'm proud of myself. I'm scared and excited at the same time, see you Sunday!


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

I would like to have some chat sessions with a few of you and watch Netflix.

My Skype is ViCiOuS-V

We can, or don't have to talk much the first time around or just type the first few times. I could screen share and we could choose what to watch and just watch it together talking or typing, either works.

This will kill some of my social anxieties since i barely get to even hear my own voice! I don't talk much, maybe that will ease things up a little since there's something to talk about (since we're watching it). 

What do you think?


----------



## Kalliber

add me please o:


----------



## AnxiousBobo

I sent you a skype friend request. I'll have to figure out how it works, however, I'm used to Teamspeak.


----------



## Albedo

My Skype is AzureAlbedo I'm open to trying this and eventually building up to speaking on cam. I'm guessing the 9pm is your time which is GMT-5?


----------



## StayTrueToYou

I'm going to assume that you live in the Central time zone in Texas, so our meetup will actually be 10 pm for me in the Eastern time zone, which should work fine. I'll be home from a long road trip tomorrow around that time so I'll be a bit tired. There's also a small chance I won't be there depending on when I get back, but very unlikely.

I just created a Skype account with the username JustStayTrueToYou and I added your Skype username.


----------



## Crisigv

I've never used Skype before, can we all see each other, or is it one on one?


----------



## Nada

Crisigv said:


> I've never used Skype before, can we all see each other, or is it one on one?


Its group video chat.


----------



## Crisigv

Nada said:


> Its group video chat.


Okay, nice!


----------



## Unerring Fallacy

ShadowlandWarrior said:


> I would like to have some chat sessions with a few of you and watch Netflix.
> 
> My Skype is ViCiOuS-V
> 
> We can, or don't have to talk much the first time around or just type the first few times. I could screen share and we could choose what to watch and just watch it together talking or typing, either works.
> 
> This will kill some of my social anxieties since i barely get to even hear my own voice! I don't talk much, maybe that will ease things up a little since there's something to talk about (since we're watching it).
> 
> What do you think?


I like this idea; i prefer not to drown in shock from diving too deep into the freezing waters of the unknown. I would also like to join, when I get around to installing this Skype medium.


----------



## jap

I want to join if it's still open. My skype is japmorales. Thanks


----------



## beyouself

jap said:


> I want to join if it's still open. My skype is japmorales. Thanks


Hey Guys... I think is a brillant idea!!! I love Television and movies and I have netflix myself an I think that would help all of us get out of our shell more.. So I think next week's meeting should be that 

I add all of you and I think we set for today for tomorrow


----------



## beyouself

beyouself said:


> Hey Guys... I think is a brillant idea!!! I love Television and movies and I have netflix myself an I think that would help all of us get out of our shell more.. So I think next week's meeting should be that
> 
> I add all of you and I think we set for today for tomorrow


We still have three spots left for tonight.. If anyone interested please add me my skype name is hermits101  
Session starts at 8pm central time!!!


----------



## basketball is my drug

Sounds like a good idea my Skype name is leod1122


----------



## beyouself

Last Night was a total success and I am really happy with the way it turned out.. Anyway, please do not add me anymore because I already too many people.. The point was a small group and I feel like if people keep adding me we will lose that smallness.. 

if Someone else would want to start their own skype support group, you totally should! 

See the rest of you guys tonight!


----------



## beyouself

Last night after the session, my mom and I had a huge fight about this site and the fact that I need to focus on school. She feels that I will get addicted to this site and not do well in school. (I bombed high school so I understand her doubts) I do not want disappoint her because I already feel a serious attachment to this site that could be unhealthy to school and my life in general. I do plan to have the skype group to be continued with some members becoming leaders.. I apologize for letting you guys down but I feel that I continue with this.. I will never get better academically which is something I have to do ... 
I love all of you guys and I believe all of us can get better! I am so glad of all the people who talked to me and liked me for who I am... That really made my day Good luck on your journey and I believe in all of you


----------



## Crisigv

I can see how one would get addicted to this site, I think I am almost there. I think everyone will understand why you can't continue. Good luck with school. I hope we will get to talk again, sometime.


----------



## StayTrueToYou

That's too bad, yesterday's session was extremely helpful for me and I felt a surge of confidence immediately after we finished. I texted someone I kinda know afterward to see if he wanted to come over . We'll see how that goes. Also after talking a bit about natural supplements I'm going to start taking vitamin B.

I've had forum addiction in the past as well. It is tough to break. If I start getting too addicted to a forum I usually either ask for a temporary ban or change my password to something I'll never remember and never come back. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## AnxiousBobo

Alrighty, I shall take the reigns as leader to try and make this group flourish. I know we can conquer the anxiety together, so I'll be working with all current members to pick out good times and topics and whatnot. If you guys have any questions just ask in the thread or talk to me on Skype.


----------



## fellow

beyouself said:


> Last night after the session, my mom and I had a huge fight about this site and the fact that I need to focus on school. She feels that I will get addicted to this site and not do well in school. (I bombed high school so I understand her doubts) I do not want disappoint her because I already feel a serious attachment to this site that could be unhealthy to school and my life in general. I do plan to have the skype group to be continued with some members becoming leaders.. I apologize for letting you guys down but I feel that I continue with this.. I will never get better academically which is something I have to do ...
> I love all of you guys and I believe all of us can get better! I am so glad of all the people who talked to me and liked me for who I am... That really made my day Good luck on your journey and I believe in all of you


Good luck with school, and thank you so much for making this group. I wish you the best of luck!

~James J.


----------



## AnxiousBobo

NEW THREAD: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ort-group-thread-2-0-a-612154/#post1066392706


----------



## Diani93

hi is it too late to join the skype support group?


----------



## StayTrueToYou

Hey, I think this week's session is filled up but next week might be open. Ask anxiousbobo about an opening.


----------



## Tomyx

StayTrueToYou said:


> Hey, I think this week's session is filled up but next week might be open. Ask anxiousbobo about an opening.


I have anxiety about asking about anxiety related things. I'm totally screwed! ...


----------



## StayTrueToYou

Tomyx said:


> I have anxiety about asking about anxiety related things. I'm totally screwed! ...


It's funny, I have almost no social anxiety at all communicating over the internet, over forums, by email, chat, etc. Anything where I'm talking just with text I'm totally OK.

In any form of communication that involves having to make eye contact or using my voice (by phone for example) that's where most of my anxiety comes in.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin

Hey anyone is welcome to add me to work on overcoming our SA.
Just send me a PM and I will share my Skype with you.


----------



## Maorawrath

I'm gonna go ahead and bookmark this by posting, and then I'll come back to it later.


----------

